# Gespräch zwischen Mann und Frau



## Merlinbuster (19 Nov. 2008)

Gespräch zwischen Mann und Frau vor der Hochzeit:

Er: "Na endlich, ich habe schon so lange gewartet!"
Sie: "Möchtest Du, dass ich gehe?
Er: "Nein! Wie kommst Du darauf? Schon die Vorstellung ist schrecklich für mich!"
Sie: "Liebst Du mich?"
Er: "Natürlich! Zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit!"
Sie: "Hast Du mich jemals betrogen?"
Er: "Nein! Niemals! Warum fragst Du das?"
Sie: "Willst Du mich küssen?"
Er: "Ja, jedes Mal, wenn ich Gelegenheit dazu habe!"
Sie: "Würdest du mich jemals schlagen?"
Er: "Bist Du wahnsinnig? Du weißt doch wie ich bin!"
Sie: "Kann ich Dir voll vertrauen?"
Er: "Ja."
Sie: "Mein Schatzi!"

Sieben Jahre nach der Hochzeit: Text einfach nur von unten nach oben lesen!


----------



## HunterHHH (19 Nov. 2008)

Ja Ja so ist das !!


----------



## canal1 (19 Nov. 2008)

Lol das ist wirklich gut:3drofl:

Danke!!!


----------

